# Projekt Freeridetrail bei Bamberg



## Mountainbob (4. Oktober 2014)

Hallo MTBiker. Jeder kennt es, der nächste Bikepark ist 200km weg, aber die Lust zum Biken ist da.

Da es in und um Bamberg nur eine Handvoll MTB/Freeride-Trails gibt (die nochdazu meist illegal sind), habe ich als Jugendlicher der ich bin, dem örtlichen Jugendbeauftragten gefragt, was er denn von der Idee einen Trail zu bauen hält. In Zusammenarbeit mit der Gemeinde Memmelsdorf könnte dann im Raum der Gemeinde Memmelsdorf ein netter Trail entstehen. Wir haben schon ein geeignetes Gebiet im Visier. Es würde dann zwei Trails geben. Der eine sollte einfach, aber dennoch spaßig für jeden sein, sodass auch Kinder mit Hardtails dort fahren können. Der andere würde für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene geeignet sein, mit Steilkurven und kleinen Drops bzw. Sprüngen und eventuell auch freeridetypischen Holzelementen.

Die Idee ist noch in den Kinderschuhen, bzw. ist nur eine IDEE. Der Jugendbeauftragte und ich, sowie schon ein paar andere Interessierte Biker sehen gute Chancen das ganze realisieren zu können. Das wichtigste aber ist, dass INTERESSE DA IST. Deshalb, wenn ihr aus dem Bamberger Raum, oder gar aus der Nähe von Memmelsdorf seid und an einem LEGALEN MTB-Trail interessiert seid, dann schreibt mir doch eine Email mit eurem vollem Namen an [email protected] und ob ihr eventuell bereit seid selbst Hand anzulegen.

Ich hoffe auf EURE Unterstützung,
LG Jonas aka Mountainbob


----------



## Tomak (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Jonas,

das ist auf jeden Fall eine super Idee ! Denke permanent darüber nach, ob und wie sich so etwas legal realisieren lässt. 
Ein Anfang ist ja dann hiermit gemacht.

Mail an Dich folgt !

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbob (5. Oktober 2014)

Freut mich das zu hören, danke für deine Hilfe
LG Jonas


----------



## lowfat (5. Oktober 2014)

Coole Initiative. Bei der DIMB gibt's eine Menge Material zur Legalisierung von Trails: http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/downloads
Der Leitfaden ist gut geschrieben und gibt einen guten Überblick, was alles zu beachten ist und über welche Fallstricke man stolpern kann. Grundsätzlich ist schon mal gut, wenn Ihr den Jugendbeauftragten auf Eurer Seite habt. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mountainbob (6. Oktober 2014)

Das Legalisieren wär gar nicht das Problem, des verhält sich wie mit einem skatepark, die es ja auch schon zur Genüge gibt, da wir das mit der Gemeinde machen würden.
LG


----------



## mw.dd (6. Oktober 2014)

Mountainbob schrieb:


> Das Legalisieren wär gar nicht das Problem, des verhält sich wie mit einem skatepark, die es ja auch schon zur Genüge gibt...
> LG



Sorry, aber das ist - um es vorsichtig auszudrücken - sehr "blauäugig". Belies Dich erstmal, schau hier im Forum nach ähnlichen Projekten und vor allem danach, wie lange so etwas dauern kann. Du wirst feststellen: Es ist immer ein Problem.


----------



## Mountainbob (6. Oktober 2014)

Ja, bin ich schon dabei. Aber bevor über eine Legalisierung nachzudenken ist, bräuchte man erstmal eine möglichst lange Liste mit Leuten, die daran interessiert sind, so etwas realisieren zu wollen, sodass man bei der Gemeinde “angehört“ wird.


----------



## 26zoll4ever (11. Oktober 2014)

Gute Idee, meine Stimme hast du.


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2014)

Mail is raus


----------



## Meiki (12. Oktober 2014)

ich bin stark dafür

Helfen würde ich soweit ich Zeit habe ebenfalls


----------



## ossibiker (13. Oktober 2014)

yeah, da sin wa dabei , das is priiiiiiihiiiiiiiima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (13. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Trail_King (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, Ja auch ich wäre dabei und würde wenns zeitlich passt, gerne mithelfen!!!


----------



## Mountainbob (13. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Wichtig ist, dass jeder, der Interesse hat, mir eine E-Mail an [email protected] schreibt, die euren Namen und eventuell auch Adresse enthält. Wir sind auf einem guten Weg, trotzdem brauchen wir noch mehr Leute !!! 
LG Jonas aka Mountainbob


----------



## jojorider (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch auf jeden Fall dabei mit paar Kumpels vielleicht


----------



## Mountainbob (13. Oktober 2014)

Bitte denk daran ,dass ihr mir eine Mail schreiben musst, mit jedem Namen deiner Freunde. Dass bringt uns auf jeden Fall voran.
Danke und LG Jonas


----------



## dakonr (13. Oktober 2014)

Klar,

ich wär dabei, gib bescheid!

Beim Holzelemente bauen wär ich auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbob (13. Oktober 2014)

Hör ich gern, kannst du mir bitte noch eine E-mail mit deinem Namen und eventuell auch Adresse schicken ?
Danke und LG Jonas


----------



## Jazzy21 (13. Oktober 2014)

Tolle Idee!  Bin auch dabei, meine Adresse hast du schon vom Fabian


----------



## jojorider (13. Oktober 2014)

In welchem Wald wird vorrausichtlich gebaut?


----------



## ossibiker (13. Oktober 2014)

In Zusammenarbeit mit der Gemeinde Memmelsdorf könnte dann im Raum der Gemeinde Memmelsdorf ein netter Trail entstehen. Wir haben schon ein geeignetes Gebiet im Visier

habs ma ausm ersten post geklaut 




ick schreib dir morgn ne mail hab heut keen bock mehr


----------



## Mountainbob (13. Oktober 2014)

Natürlich


----------



## DudeMeister1704 (13. Oktober 2014)

Wär auf jeden Fall auch dabei , E-mail folgt zugleich


----------



## rebirth (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei so viel resonanz frag ich mich, wo "ihr" das ganze jahr so rumfahrt..


----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. Oktober 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bei so viel resonanz frag ich mich, wo "ihr" das ganze jahr so rumfahrt..


Da es hier um FR geht nehme ich an im Park oder am Michel, sonst gibt es ja in Bamberg und Umgebung nichts.


----------



## ossibiker (14. Oktober 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bei so viel resonanz frag ich mich, wo "ihr" das ganze jahr so rumfahrt..


ich selbst, bin ers seit mai diesen jahres hier . und wa 1x Friese udn einmal woanders aber keine ahnung wo das wa


----------



## rebirth (14. Oktober 2014)

FR ist, was du drauß machst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ingman2 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ja die Idee ist genial. Bin dabei mail ist raus.


----------



## kudo (18. Oktober 2014)

...super. Email folgt. Gruß Udo


----------



## Ausreiterin (9. November 2014)

Bin dafür! : o) 
Du hast Post..


----------



## ossibiker (9. November 2014)

so meine E- mail hat auch endlich den weg gefunden


----------



## zymnokxx (13. November 2014)

meine eltern wohnen in Memmelsdorf, ab und an bin ich zu Besuch und kann dann auch mithelfen... Email geht raus.


----------



## constraint81 (22. November 2014)

ui...bin hier grad total zufällig reingestolpert. Komme urpsünglich auch aus memmelsdorf und finde die Idee gut.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. November 2014)

Mountainbob schrieb:


> Das Legalisieren wär gar nicht das Problem, des verhält sich wie mit einem skatepark, die es ja auch schon zur Genüge gibt, da wir das mit der Gemeinde machen würden.
> LG





mw.dd schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist - um es vorsichtig auszudrücken - sehr "blauäugig". Belies Dich erstmal, schau hier im Forum nach ähnlichen Projekten und vor allem danach, wie lange so etwas dauern kann. Du wirst feststellen: Es ist immer ein Problem.



Der Begriff "Legalisieren" passt i.d.R. ohnehin nicht - bei diesem Projekt ist er aber gänzlich unangebracht.

Lieber Jonas, liebe Memmelsdorfer,

zeigt ruhig mal, dass sich vernünftig geplante und angelegte Freeride-Wege, soweit man sich mit dem Grundeigentümer einig ist,  im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Regelungen ganz unproblematisch und vor allem unbürokratisch realisieren lassen.

Viel Spaß beim Planen, Bauen und Biken!


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2014)

Woher weiß ich,dass der eigentümer nix dagegen hat wenn ich in nen wald reinfreeride?


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. November 2014)

Wenn Du das auf einem Weg tust, kann Dir das egal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (30. November 2014)

Hallo komm aus hirscheid und bin dabei.

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten wegen wann es los geht Planung material streckenplanung und Geländebesichtigung.


----------



## Mountainbob (30. November 2014)

Hallo, Neuigkeiten dieser art gibt es leider nicht, aber sobald ich was weis werd ichs hier posten. Da wir das ganze mit der Gemeinde aufziehen wollen, braucht das ganze natürlich auch seine Zeit. Aber nach bisherigen Gesprächen mit der Gemeinde haben wir soweit nur positive Rückmeldungen bekommen.
LG Jonas.


----------



## Ausreiterin (16. Dezember 2014)

gerade entdeckt...   : ) 
http://www.infranken.de/regional/fo...ill-mit-Raedern-die-USA-erobern;art216,894711


----------



## ossibiker (15. Februar 2015)




----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2015)

jo?


----------



## pixelschubser (22. Februar 2015)

Mountainbob schrieb:


> Hallo MTBiker. Jeder kennt es, der nächste Bikepark ist 200km weg





TeamAki schrieb:


> Da es hier um FR geht nehme ich an im Park oder am Michel, sonst gibt es ja in Bamberg und Umgebung nichts.



Der Bikepark Osternohe ist von Bamberg keine 200 km entfernt.

Bikepark Silbersattel bei Steinach ist noch näher.

http://www.maps4fun.eu/bikepark/bamberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojorider (22. Februar 2015)

Ja das is klar pixelschubser, aber wenn man am Wochenende oder unter der woche nur mal kurz ordentlich legal biken gehen will, haben vor allem Jugendliche nicht die Möglichkeit in den nächsten bikepark chauffiert zu werden ;-)


----------



## Ausreiterin (4. April 2015)

http://mtb-insider-trailwork.jimdo.com/

grad entdeckt ....


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2015)

Dann mal Sparschwein schlachten


----------



## zymnokxx (22. Mai 2015)

gibts schon was neues?


----------



## ossibiker (26. Mai 2015)

auch neugierig bin


----------



## jojorider (5. August 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## Mountainbob (5. August 2015)

Mitte September dürfte es Neuigkeiten geben, hoffentlich positiver Natur


----------



## DudeMeister1704 (20. September 2015)

Schon Neuigkeiten jeglicher Art? 
Nachdem sich jetzt das mit Michelsberg auch erledigt hat


----------



## zymnokxx (22. September 2015)

DudeMeister1704 schrieb:


> Schon Neuigkeiten jeglicher Art?
> Nachdem sich jetzt das mit Michelsberg auch erledigt hat


Was gibts für schlechte Nachrichten vom Michelsberg? Bin da nur wenn ich mal zu Besuch bei meinen Eltern bin, daher hab ich keine Ahnung! War der Förster im Wald?


----------



## DudeMeister1704 (22. September 2015)

Ja michelsberg wurde komplett platt gemacht,  hat wahrscheinlich wieder irgend n alter Rentner bzw. Mountainbikehasser Langeweile gehabt und hats "angezeigt"...... Deswegen hoffe ich das dass mit memmelsdorf bzw. dem threat hier was werden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DudeMeister1704 (10. Januar 2016)

Lange ists her, das neue Jahr ist da. Gibt´s irgendwas neues von dem Projekt?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube nicht dass es was wird.

War ja kaum Interesse am Erhalt des Michels.


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2016)

erhalt? hat dich jemand gefragt? ^^


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. Januar 2016)

Nein, ich habe es ja überall Gepostet und versucht 20-30 Leute zusammen zu bekommen, es hat wen überhaupt 10-15 Leute Interessiert.

Und dass obwohl ich da schon locker 50 Leute oben gesehen habe.


----------



## jojorider (10. Januar 2016)

Würde auch mal gern wissen obs Neuigkeiten gibt


----------



## wald_schraat (11. Januar 2016)

Thema wurde erstellt.


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2016)

wald_schraat schrieb:


> Thema wurde erstellt.


bedeutet?


----------



## derwaaal (12. Januar 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/michelsberg-trails-rebuild.784925/


----------

